# Supernatural



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno segue questa serie? A me piace un casino


----------



## pipporo (28 Novembre 2013)

"the road so far" 

la Morte 

Crowley 

Castiel


----------



## Hellscream (27 Dicembre 2013)

Finita stagione 4 sto rivedendo stagione 5

Spettacolo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2013)

Una serie sottovalutata, esclusa forse la settima stagione le altre sono fantastiche, inoltre meriterebbe di essere seguita solo per le canzoni...infine, pur essendo alla nona stagione, gli sceneggiatori non hanno perso la capacità di innovare...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Dicembre 2013)

Serie magnifica. La quinta,però,è l'ultima stagione.Quelle successive non esistono.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Serie magnifica. La quinta,però,è l'ultima stagione.Quelle successive non esistono.



Infatti io (pur non avendo ancora visto dalla 6° serie in poi) non riesco a capire come possa esserci un avversario dopo Lucifero, data la stessa natura della serie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Infatti io (pur non avendo ancora visto dalla 6° serie in poi) non riesco a capire come possa esserci un avversario dopo Lucifero, data la stessa natura della serie



Io ho visto solo le prime due puntate della sesta stagione e una della settima,e ho realizzato che nemmeno gli sceneggiatori avevano capito dove andare a parare.

È palese che la quinta stagione (meravigliosa) fosse il naturale epilogo della serie;quelle successive sono inutili (e con una qualità scadente).


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2014)

Finita oggi la quinta stagione.

S P E T T A C O L O


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2016)

Finita ieri l'ottava stagione, iniziata oggi la nona... Devo ricredermi, sulla sesta stagione c'è stata una flessione, ma settima ed ottava mi sono piaciute.


----------



## Kaw (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ho smesso di vederla un paio di anni fa, l'ultima stagione che ho visto era quella con i leviatani (credo fosse la settima). Poi non l'ho più ripresa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Gennaio 2016)

Io avevo provato a vederla un po' di tempo fa, ma non mi disse niente onestamente.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2017)

Iniziata la 13esima stagione, qualcuno lo sta seguendo? Il primo episodio devo dire che mi è piaciuto....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Sono all'undicesima stagione(quella su l'Oscurità..forse è la 12a?!) è una delle mie serie preferite.. mi ha accompagnato negli anni, e a parte una o due stagioni in cui gli sceneggiatori navigavano a vista, è una serie secondo me fantastica. La consiglio e "invidio" chi potrà farsi una scorpacciata di oltre 10 stagioni in fila
Mio personaggio preferito Bobby Singer.


----------

